# installer osx sur un pc?



## anthony057 (25 Mars 2011)

bonjour 
je c'est pas trop ou poster se message donc je suis venue ici.
voilas mon dvd installation de osx que j'ai u avec mon mac mini , et je voudrai savoir si c possible de l'installer sur un pc avec un disque dur vierge?


----------



## poissonfree (25 Mars 2011)

Le DVD d'installation (gris) que t'as eu avec ton Mac ne fonctionne QU'AVEC TON MAC et pas un autre Mac et encore moins que pas du tout avec un PC 

Il y a une possibilité mais qui est totalement illégale et par hacki de conscience, je ne rentrerais pas dans le travail de tosh


----------



## pepes003 (25 Mars 2011)

poissonfree a dit:


> Il y a une possibilité mais qui est totalement illégale et par hacki de conscience, je ne rentrerais pas dans le travail de tosh



Pas mal pour un vendredi matin


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Mars 2011)

Effectivement, je dis bravo ^^


----------



## poissonfree (25 Mars 2011)

Qu'est-ce qui faut pas faire quand même, hein


----------



## anthony057 (25 Mars 2011)

poissonfree a dit:


> Le DVD d'installation (gris) que t'as eu avec ton Mac ne fonctionne QU'AVEC TON MAC et pas un autre Mac et encore moins que pas du tout avec un PC
> 
> Il y a une possibilité mais qui est totalement illégale et par hacki de conscience, je ne rentrerais pas dans le travail de tosh



ben g deja réussie a installer sur 2 mac différents que le mien


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Mars 2011)

CD noir ça marche nickel. 

CD gris faut mieux pas. 

Si MacBook -> MacBook ça marche probablement mais autrement...
(le MacBook est un exemple au hasard).


----------



## drs (25 Mars 2011)

les cd gris ne sont pas faits pour UNE machine, mais pour une famille de machine.
Donc Macbook -> Macbook: OK, ou encore MBP -> MBP OK.
Par contre Macbook -> MBP ne fonctionnera pas.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mars 2011)

drs a dit:


> les cd gris ne sont pas faits pour UNE machine, mais pour une famille de machine.
> Donc Macbook -> Macbook: OK, ou encore MBP -> MBP OK.


Encore faut-il qu'ils soient de la même génération, je crois (donc MB2010 -> MB2010 devrait être OK, mais MB2010 -> MB2011 ne devrait pas être OK).


----------



## drs (25 Mars 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Encore faut-il qu'ils soient de la même génération, je crois (donc MB2010 -> MB2010 devrait être OK, mais MB2010 -> MB2011 ne devrait pas être OK).



oui c'est bien possible


----------



## anthony057 (26 Mars 2011)

moi c le cd gris . mais sa rep pas a ma question comment que je fait pour l'installer alor? par se que dans une autre discussion du forum ya des personne qu'il l'on fait mais il dit pas comment


----------



## drs (26 Mars 2011)

ils disent pas comment tout simplement parce que la license d'OS X te l'interdit.
1 OS=1 MAC, et pas install illimitée sur toutes les machines de ta maison.

Ne compte donc pas sur les gens du forum pour t'indiquer comment enfreindre la loi 

Pour ça, tu peux trouver un ami!


----------



## poissonfree (26 Mars 2011)

anthony057 a dit:


> moi c le cd gris . mais sa rep pas a ma question comment que je fait pour l'installer alor? par se que dans une autre discussion du forum ya des personne qu'il l'on fait mais il dit pas comment


Tu me déçois, je m'étais creuser la tête quand même


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2011)

anthony057 a dit:


> moi c le cd gris . mais sa rep pas a ma question comment que je fait pour l'installer alor? par se que dans une autre discussion du forum ya des personne qu'il l'on fait mais il dit pas comment


Pourtant le post#2 de poissonfree était quand même clair, non ? 
Et puis regarde ce que tu as fait, tu nous a mis le poisson libre tout chiffon, il était déjà debout à 06h00 du mat'


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Mars 2011)

Dite, le forum n'a pas une section Hackintosh de toute façon? Si oui c'est là bas qu'il faut aller.


----------



## photo4photos (27 Mars 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Dite, le forum n'a pas une section Hackintosh de toute façon? Si oui c'est là bas qu'il faut aller.



Je ne crois pas non...=P


----------



## Sly54 (27 Mars 2011)

Pourtant :
La cave du Mac : Bidouilles logicielles, matérielles, et hackintosh.


----------



## photo4photos (28 Mars 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pourtant :
> La cave du Mac : Bidouilles logicielles, matérielles, et hackintosh.



Oui mais pas hackintosh seulement non...?


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Mars 2011)

Le Hackintosh c'est quoi sinon une bidouille matérielle et logicielle?  A partir du moment ou la copie d'OS X est légale je vois pas ce que l'on peut critiquer.


----------



## photo4photos (29 Mars 2011)

Ok dit comme ça ! Mais alors pas de chichi si je passe du osx craqué aussi ! 

Surtout téléchargeable sur des serveurs à l'étranger donc légal car or UE


----------



## Sly54 (29 Mars 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Surtout téléchargeable sur des serveurs à l'étranger donc* légal car or UE*


Mouarf ! Faudrait l'encadrer, celle-là 
(je ne parle pas de l'orthographe, bien sûr)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Ok dit comme ça ! Mais alors pas de chichi si je passe du osx craqué aussi !
> 
> Surtout téléchargeable sur des serveurs à l'étranger donc légal car or UE



Rien que du légal  ...


----------



## photo4photos (29 Mars 2011)

La provoque marche bien


----------

